# road cource tracks with 1/12 scale ..........



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

I know(or at least pretty sure) there is a following for 1/12 scale racing at The Track in Gaithersburg MD as well as The Collesium in Frederick MD. What I would like to know is where else in Maryland, central PA, nothern VA or even NJ that have classes for these cars preferably stock motors ??? I'm looking within about maybe an hour or two of travel from Baltimore MD.


----------

